# Echolot für Norwegen



## Simon97 (7. Juli 2018)

Guten Abend,

im Sommer geht's für eine Woche nach Norwegen zum Angeln, in der Nähe von Stavanger. Das ganze Natürlich vom Boot aus wofür wir dann auch ein Echolot benötigen. 

Als Preislimit haben wir uns 500 Euro gesetzt und damit wir die nicht in den Sand setzen, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit den Echoloten ja wie mit den Smartphones es Gibt viele große Hersteller, also müssten die ja Theoretisch alle ca gleich gut sein, allerdings sagt ein Händler das z.B Humminbird komplett untauglich wäre.

2.Wie ist das mit den Seekarten, Lawrence bietet ja mit dem Inside Genesis kein schlechtes System an, allerdings hab ich auf der Karte nachgeschaut wo wir hinfahren und das Gebiet wurde noch nicht Kartografiert. Gibt es denn sonnst noch gute Alternativen ?


3.Hauptsächlich wollen wir in Norwegen auf Seelachs Angeln also nicht in extremen Tiefen. Ich wollte das aber auch hier in normalen Baggerseen zum Bellyboot angeln benutzten(Aber wenn das in Norwegen gut funktioniert sollte das in den Seen kein Problem sein oder ?).


Als Favoriten habe ich bis jetzt das:
Lawrence Elite 5 ti mit Totalscan
Garmin Striker Plus 7cv

Die sind beide etwa Preisgleich. Also ich hoffe mir kann einfach einer sagen das eines von beiden für die oben genannten Einsätze geeignet ist oder es auch einfach egal ist welches da sie alle ungefähr gleich gut sind, weil ich solangsam echt verzweifle jeder sagt etwas anderes :-D


Danke im Vorraus schonmal für Antworten


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Was das Thema "Geld in den Sand setzen" angeht - für die paar male, die ihr diese Kombi nutzen wollt, lohnt sich eigentlich kein Kauf.

Bei diversen Anbietern kann man gute, hochwertige Geräte für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld mieten #h


----------



## Simon97 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Ja die Möglichkeit haben wir auch schon in Betracht gezogen, aber Ich möchte es ja auch hier zu Hause benutzen zum Bellyboatangeln

Also Mieten fällt raus.


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Obwohl ich eingefleischter Garminista bin, würde ich dir in dem Fall zum Elite 5 ti mit Totalscan raten.
1) das Elite nimmt im Gegensatz zum Striker "richtige" Karten.
2) der Totalscan-Geber kann auch Sidescan (wär dann evtl. beim Bellyboat interessant)
Wenn den Striker, dann den Garmin Striker PLUS 7sv.
7 Zoll wären, falls du Sidescan/Sidevü verwenden möchtest, ohnehin zweckmäßiger.
Von der Funktionalität mit dem Elite vergleichbar wäre von Garmin erst die Echomap-Serie, zu der du wiederum bei genauer Suche im Netz die Karten günstiger bekommst, als für Lowrance/Navionics.
Für Garmin gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch die bessere Geberauswahl.
Allerdings sind die Top-Geber (auch für Lowrance) recht teuer.


----------



## Simon97 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort 

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab ist auf dem Lawrence dann auch schon eine Karte drauf installiert ? Oder müsste man die sich dann auch noch kaufen wie Navionics ?

Zum Thema Sidescan da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz so sicher ob man den überhaupt braucht in Norwegen macht der ja eher weniger sinn oder ?
Hier zum Bellyboatangeln macht der dann ja schon mehr sinn, aber lohnt das denn dann 100mehr dafür auszugeben ? Das elite gibts auch nur mit 2D und Down Scan für 400€ Und auf Videos hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch keinen gesehen der den Sidescan benutzt.

Zu den Gebern: da ist ja beim elite ein Geber mit diesen Frequenzen 
	(50/200 or 83/200 kHz) + 455/800 kHz

Und beim Garmin so einer
 Sonar Typ
Traditionell (50/77/200 kHz)
ClearVü	ja - (260/455/800 kHz)

Sind das beide in etwa die selben ? 

Ich hab mich da schon sehr viel erkundigt aber ganz schlau werde ich da immernoch nicht raus :-D


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*



Simon97 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab ist auf dem Lawrence dann auch schon eine Karte drauf installiert ? Oder müsste man die sich dann auch noch kaufen wie Navionics ?


 Ohne das jetzt genau zu wissen, vermute ich jetzt mal, das ist so wie bei Garmin:
Dort gibt es (nicht installiert, aber zum kostenlosen Download) eine Grundkarte.
Das ist aber keine Seekarte sondern nur eine grobe Übersichtskarte.


Im Falle von Garmin ist sie nicht nur kostenlos, sondern auch völlig umsonst:
Uferline (und Inseln) liegt rund 50-100m neben der Realität!#q




(Fall´s ein Garminianer mitliest:
Für eine Firma, die Navigationsgeräte vertreibt ist das eine Schande!
Besser nix, als sowas.
Dann würdet Ihr Euch wenigstens nicht lächerlich machen...)


----------



## eiswerner (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Von Navionics gibt's eine Europakarte für 2 Wochen zum Testen kostenlos die haben wir in Norwegen auch benutzt und ist Ok.
Haben die auf einem 10er Tablet benutzt einwandfrei.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Simon97 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Von Navionics gibt's eine Europakarte für 2 Wochen zum Testen kostenlos die haben wir in Norwegen auch benutzt und ist Ok.
> Haben die auf einem 10er Tablet benutzt einwandfrei.
> Gruß Werner



Das hört sich ja ganz gut an #6

Theoretisch kann man doch aber auch die Einheimischen dort nach den Hotspots fragen und diese Koordinaten dann im Echolot eingeben oder ?


----------



## goldfisch12 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Hallo Simon97,
als langjähriger Norwegenfahrer kann ich Dir gerne einnmal speziell für die Gebiete um Stavanger einige angepasste Tipps zur Echolottechnik und dem praktisch Einsatz geben.
Schick mir doch einmal eine PN.


----------



## eiswerner (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Hallo Simon 97,
mit der Navionics Testversion kannst dir die Hotspots direkt eingeben und die Rute Planen, während der Fahrt zeigt der Pfeil genau deinen Kurs an und auch die Abdrift über deinem Spot da kannst du genau in der gleichen Richtung zurückfahren ohne neu suchen zu müssen.
Übrigens in welche ecke um Stavanger geht's hin?

Gruß Werner


----------



## Simon97 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Okay danke euch schonmal #6

Der Fjord heißt Boknafjorden und die nächste Stadt Nedstrand.

Und von der Echolot-Leistung ist das Lawrence auch gut, also werde ich damit nichts falsch machen mir das zu kaufen ?


----------



## eiswerner (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Hallo, wir sind als auf Bokn / Forresvik da könnte ich dir stellen nennen ist aber ziemlich weit weg


----------



## goldfisch12 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Ich komme gerade aus Norwegen und weiß aus vielen Angeltrips in den nordischen Gewässern, dass es immer noch Angelfreunde gibt, die sich von einem Echolot mehr Fisch in der Kiste versprechen. Von diesem Gedanken solltest Du Dich frei machen. Tatsache ist, dass häufig überhaupt kein Fisch angezeigt wird, Du aber kräftig fängst, umgekehrt geht das genauso gut. Das Echolot ist prima für die Tiefenangabe, die Beurteilung der Bodenstruktur und das punktuelle Auffinden von vielversprechenden Gewässerstrukturen, wie z.B. Unterwassererhebungen, Löcher, Kanten usw. Um aber genau dort hinzukommen, sind Seekarten mit Tiefenlinien unabdingbar. Mit diesen Hilfsmitteln findest Du sehr schnell mögliche Hotspots und kannst sie auch immer wieder mal später anfahren. Ich hatte in diesem Urlaub einen Geräteausfall, der auf die Schnelle nicht zu reparieren war, konnte mich aber mit der erwähnten Navionics Boat App (Meer und See), die es für 15Tage kostenlos gibt, prima behelfen.
Gefangen haben wir damit mehr als genug und als eine Woche später das Gerät wieder lief, danach keine wesentlichen Verbesserungen, bis auf die genannten Echolot-Daten, gehabt.
Wenn Du für Norwegen ein passenden Echolot/Plotterkombi haben willst, kann ich Dir das Garmin Echomap 62cv empfehlen. Ich verwende im Salzwasser den Garmin Gt15 Chirp Geber, es reicht aber auch der Standard Geber GT20.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

So ein Echo in Norwegen ist gut für Tiefe, Bodenstruktur, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Wassertemperatur und Driftgeschwindigkeit.
 Und zum Auffinden von Schwärmen! 
 Jagende Köhlerschwärme erkennt man z.B. auf dem Echo einwandfrei durch ein typisches Zickzack-Muster. Da bringt einem die Karte Garnichts, denn der Schwarm ist ruckzuck woanders.
 Und unter diesen Schwärmen....wissen wir ja alle :vik:.
 Auf jeden Fall ist man mit Echo der einäugige unter den Blinden.


----------



## goldfisch12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Na ja, wenn der Schwarm dann ganz schnell woanders ist, hilft das Echolot erst dann etwas, wenn Du ihn wiedergefunden hast. Mit der Zeit entwickelt man ein Gespür dafür, wie sich die Standorte mit den Gezeiten einstellen.
Noch einmal zum Echolot: bei einer Tiefe von sagen wir 80m, einem 50khz Geber mit 30° Erfassungswinkel, wird gerade einmal ein Kegelbereich mit einer Grundfläche von rund 42m erfasst. Was das für die Fischverfolgung bedeutet bei einer Drift von sagen wir 1,2k/h und gegenläufiger Bewegung ist der Fisch im Nullkommanichts vom Echolot verschwunden. Was man sieht ist nur noch Vergangenheit. Da hilft es sehr, wenn man über der Seekarten die einschlägigen Strukturen neu anfahren kann, um den Schwarm wieder zu finden.


----------



## eiswerner (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Hallo Willi du hast recht man kann mit einem Echolot Vorteile haben, aber eine Karte mit guten Tiefenlinien ist fast noch besser denn wir haben auch schon jede menge Fische gefangen wo das Echolot nix angezeigt hat daher finde ich die Navionics App für Tablet sehr gut.
Da hat Goldfisch 12 mit seinen Ausführungen recht.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Simon97 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Okay danke nochmals an alle #6

Dann werde ich mir jetzt das Lawrence hdi bestellen das wird ja reichen um Köhler in so ca 50-100m zu erkennen oder ? 

Und dann zusätzlich mit der Karte die guten hotspots ansteuern.


----------



## goldfisch12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo Willi du hast recht man kann mit einem Echolot Vorteile haben, aber eine Karte mit guten Tiefenlinien ist fast noch besser denn wir haben auch schon jede menge Fische gefangen wo das Echolot nix angezeigt hat daher finde ich die Navionics App für Tablet sehr gut.
> Da hat Goldfisch 12 mit seinen Ausführungen recht.
> Gruß Werner




Dir ist hoffentlich bewußt, dass Du für dein Kombigerät Seekarten von Navionics oder C-Map brauchst, die eingebaute Weltkarte ist für die Angelei unbrauchbar.
Oder Du must zweigleisig fahren mit der Navionics App auf dem Smartphone oder Tablet.
Mein Tipp: Schau Dir mal Echolotscreens an, wie Du sie im Internet zu Hauf findest, um Dich ein wenig in die Deutung der Bilder einzulesen. Ganz so einfach, wie es immer wieder geschildert wird, ist die Sache nämlich nicht.
Ich habe Dir mal einen Screenshot angehängt. Sag mir mal, was Du da siehst?!


----------



## goldfisch12 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Hier ist der versprochene Screenshot.


----------



## allegoric (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Ich habe sowohl ein eigenes Boot, als auch etliche Lowrance Echolote in meinem Besitz gehabt oder in Norwegen fischen dürfen. Aaaalso die benannten Totalscan Geber der neuen Elite TI Serie sind erst mal sehr gut, aber haben zwei aus meiner Sicht gravierende Nachteile im Vergleich zum normalen HDI Geber:
1. der Totalscangeber ist deutlich schwerer und größer und damit völlig ungeeignet fürs Bellyboot, was ich neben meinem Boot auch habe.

2. Der Totalscangeber erlaubt nur Tiefenangaben bis hin zu 20 km/h fahrt. Wenn du in Gleitfahrt bist, kommt der nicht mehr hinterher. Der HDI Geber schafft das.

Ich hatte zuerst gedacht, das liegt an einer Fehlmontage meinerseits, aber nachdem ich ebenfalls ein Elite TI 7 mit Totalscangeber an einem anderen Boot jetzt im Urlaub hatte und in der nächsten Woche ein Hook 5 mit HDI Geber kann ich das Ganze jetzt mit Sicherheits unterschreiben.

Bevor ich das Elite 7 TI (Totalscan) hatte war ich Eigner von einem Raymarine Dragonfly und vorher einem (alten) Elite 5, was ja jetzt gleichwertig dem Hook 5 ist. Da war ich jetzt zu Hause schon skeptisch, ob ich damals nicht in Gleitfahrt ne erträgliche 'Anzeige hatte. So wusste man wenigstens in etwa wie tief man ist, obwohl man über 30 km/h unterwegs ist.

Die Norweger selbst verbauen aber nach meiner Erfahrung selbst fast nur Lowrance Geräte. Da kann man bei Stillstand gut und gerne bis zu 250m loten. Meistens will man ja nur wissen, wo man ist und bis 150 ist das auch aussagekräftig. 

Aus meiner Sicht reicht ein Hook 5 + Norwegenkarte für deine Verhältnisse und Ansprüche aus. Alles andere finde ich zu unpraktisch, gerade dann wenn man den Geber an eine Geberhalterung schrauben will. In meinem Fall werde ich mir auch noch den HDI Geber gönnen. Der Totalscangeber würde wahrscheinlich jegliche Geberhaltung im nu zerfetzen. Das Teil ist riiiesig.

*Wenn du ein wasserdichtes Handy oder Tablet hast, dann kauf dir die Navionics Karte aufm Android. Die Karte kostet dort nur 30€ im Vergleich zu 200€ aufm Plotter. So mache ich das. *


----------



## goldfisch12 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Das scheint mir eine interessante Feststellung zu sein, dass der Vorteil von Lowrance Geräten darin liegt, dass sie Navionics Seekarten nutzen können.
Das können Raymarine, Humminbird und Simrad und ein paar andere mehr auch.
Um hier Wertungen im Vergleich zu Garmin Plottern (kann man Karten mit Plottern vergleichen?) abgeben zu können, solltest Du mit Garmin Bluechrat G2 Vision Karten schon einmal gefahren sein, was anscheinend nicht der Fall ist.

Letztlich muss nicht das, was man selbst gekauft und benutzt hat für alle anderen der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.


----------



## eiswerner (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Ich habe auch schon gemerkt dass manche Leute nur ihre eigene Meinungen gut heisen.
Ich bin auf jeden fall mit der App von Nagvionics für mein 10,1 Tablet  sehr gut zurecht gekommen, es hat bessere anzeigen geliefert als das Echolot mit Gps .


----------



## ragbar (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Wenn ich das hier über den Totalscangeber lese, was für ein Quatsch.
Einzig richtig: Er ist leider sehr groß. Bei den technischen Eigenschaften auf dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik aber nicht anders realisierbar. Er ist nur für Direkt-Montage am Boot sinnvoll, normale Geberstangen dürften nicht halten durch schiere Größe dieses "Vibrators". Es sei denn, man kauft eine extrastarke Geberstange.
https://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echolot-GPS-Zubehoer/Geberstangen-Saugnae

Ich habe mit dem Geber bis in 22m Wassertiefe selbst bei 30kn Fahrt einwandfreie Tiefenanzeige.
Zum Topic: nur für Norge würde ich wohl einen anderen Geber wählen, z.B. von Airmar


----------



## allegoric (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*



ragbar schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier über den Totalscangeber lese, was für ein Quatsch.
> Einzig richtig: Er ist leider sehr groß. Bei den technischen Eigenschaften auf dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik aber nicht anders realisierbar. Er ist nur für Direkt-Montage am Boot sinnvoll, normale Geberstangen dürften nicht halten durch schiere Größe dieses "Vibrators". Es sei denn, man kauft eine extrastarke Geberstange.
> https://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echolot-GPS-Zubehoer/Geberstangen-Saugnae
> 
> ...



Du hast doch genau das geschrieben, was ich auch geschrieben habe? Wo ist das andere Quatsch? Wenn für den Threadersteller Bellyboot angeln wichtig ist, kann man kein Elite TI vorschlagen, so wie es zu Beginn passiert ist. Macht gar keinen Sinn.


In Bezug auf die anderen Antworten: Ich kann Humminbird und Garmin nicht vergleichen. Mir persönlich gefällt die Darstellung bei Humminbird nicht (Demo) und bei Garmin hatten mir bisher die Navionics Karten gefehlt. Ob die Echolote gut oder schlecht sind, kann ich 0 beurteilen!

Raymarine hatte ich zwischen meinem Elite  und Elite TI...hat nette Komfortfunktionen, aber 1. ist die Skalierung mir zu piepselig trotz des tollen Bildschirms und mir fehlen die Zusatzfunktionen, die ich bei Lowrance habe. Ist aber an sich ein nettes Einsteigergerät und schön, wenn man Navionics aufm Tablet / Handy verwendet.


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

Schön, dass wir das jetzt alles wissen.
Bei Garmin die Navionics Charts vermissen...


----------



## ragbar (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*

@allegoric:

Lies nochmal deinen Beitrag 20 unter 2. 

Selbstverständlich kann ich mit dem Totalscan Geber auch schneller fahren und bekomme trotzdem Bilder, und exakte Tiefenangaben. Alles Sache der Montage des Gebers.

Das Bild während der schnelleren Fahrt kann man nicht mit dem Bild bei langsamer Fahrt vergleichen,auch selbstverständlich. Fischsicheln darf man nicht erwarten.


----------



## allegoric (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Echolot für Norwegen*



ragbar schrieb:


> @allegoric:
> 
> Lies nochmal deinen Beitrag 20 unter 2.



Ja, die 20 km/h sind meine Erfahrung mit dem Geber. Hier habe ich die Positionen und Höhen gewechselt, den Anstellwinkel und komme beim Optimum bei 20 km/h raus, wo es mir noch zuverlässig die Tiefe anzeigt. Von Sicheln keine Rede. Die sind viel eher weg (logisch).
Ich dachte zuerst, es liegt auch an meiner Montage, aber mit der Erfahrung jetzt aus Norge, wo ich andere Boote fahren durfte, die aber das gleiche Echo / Geber Kombi montiert hatten, trat genau das Gleiche auf. 
Daraufhin rief ich noch mal Schlageter an, der meinte das sei bei Totalscan normal.

Wie dem auch sei, das Problem habe ich mit dem HDI Geber nicht.


Und nochmal grundsätzlich: Ich kann für Garmin und Humminbird nichts sinnvolles kundtun, weil ich se nicht gefahren bin. Braucht man jetzt nicht 100 mal draufrumreiten. Stimmt Garmin hat navionics gekauft. Wusste ich nicht, war bisher mein Ausschlussgrund. Jetzt sind die Kartenmaterialien anscheinend kombiniert. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ruegi (19. Januar 2019)

Das mit den Geschwindigkeiten ist immer so eine Sache. Je tiefer der Geber im Wasser ist, desto größer ist der Strömungswiderstand. Daher sollte der Geberkopf immer auf Kielhöhe montiert werden, auch um die Blasenbildung zu minimieren.

Wir haben schon seit 3 Jahren Echolote bei echolot-captain gemietet und sind dort vor allem mit der Geberstangenkonstruktion sehr zufrieden. Diese konnte immer ganz einfach am Heckspiegel montieren und auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nutzen, auch weil eben die Tiefe so gut regulierbar ist.

Neben den Dragonfly 7 Pro Modellen, die wir 2 mal dabei hatten, hat uns vor allem das Humminbird Helix 7 SI sehr gut gefallen. Im flacheren Wasser macht das SideImaging wirklich schon einiges aus und dazu hatten wir noch einen XD-Geber. Vorteil ist dann, dass man auch bis ca 500 m noch ein Bild hat (tiefer haben wir nicht probiert). Der normale Geber geht manchmal leider nur bis 250 m und man muss das Unterteil der Geberstange wechseln, wenn man die Geberköpfe tausche will...
_(Edit: Link gelöscht)_

Eins muss ja auch klar sein, die typsiche Sichelform gibt es nur bei Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 5-8 km/h. Fährt man schneller, wird die Sichel immer gedrungender. Auch die Wassersäule wirkt sich hemmend auf die Darstellung aus.


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Januar 2019)

Konntest Du mit dem SI des Humminbird in Norwegen etwas anfangen?
Hole unser Norwegen-Echo nämlich auch immer beim Echolot-Captain und überlege wegen dem Humminbird. Bin mir aber unsicher, ob das SI dort überhaupt Sinn macht.


----------



## pollox2001 (27. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen.
Der Thread ist schon hornalt, aber für mich aktuell.
Ich war in Norwegen und habe fast nichts gefangen, trotz guter Seekarten.
Da ich aber das Land so geil finde, will ich es auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr versuchen, dieses mal aber mit Echolot.

Ich möchte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen frage ich hier nach Empfehlungen.
GPS brauche ich nicht, da ich mit ner Seekarte auskomme, würde auch gerne ein vorvorjahresmodell nehmen.
Tiefe reicht mir bis 100m und kosten sollte es nicht mehr als 300.

Danke und Gruß, Torsten


----------



## Spaßfischer (27. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
Ich empfehle ja gerne immer wieder das Echolotzentrum Schlageter anrufen und beraten lassen, da hast du eine meiner Meinung nach perfekte Beratung mit einem Mega Service...
Kannst dich vom Wasser aus sogar per WhatsApp bezüglich Einstellungen melden.
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Leverkusener72 (27. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Torsten
Ein Echolot, welches nur bis 100m geht, kannst du für Norwegen definitiv vergessen. Tiefe sollte mindestens 300m sein, besser noch tiefer.
Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, beim nächsten Norwegenurlaub direkt ein vernünftiges Boot mit Echolot und GPS zu mieten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein GPS noch wichtiger, denn so findet man auf dem Wasser auch die interessanten Stellen auf der Seekarte.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin zwar nicht Norwegen- sondern Mittelmeer-Angler, aber was sich in beiden Métiers ähnelt, sind die Anforderungen an die Echolottechnik.
Ich nutze Garmin, weil mir Garmin eine große Geberauswahl, aber auch die Möglichkeit, eigene Karten zu erstellen bietet- und ich auch mit den dritten Gerät hoch zufrieden bin.
Derzeit hab ich ein Echomap UHD 92sv mit GT51-Geber. Sidescan braucht es aber eigentlich nicht.
Ich fische von 50 bis 150m problemlos.
Was die Karten betrifft nutze ich derzeit Garmin Bluechart G3 Karten. Garmin hat ja Navionics aufgekauft, sodass mittelfristig damit zu rechnen ist, dass in die Bluechart-Karten das beste beider Welten zusammenfließen wird.
(Als Argument für den Kauf eines Garmin-Gerätes).
Aber: Sämtliche Kaufkarten bilden die Realität nicht zu 100% ab. Wenn du genaue Daten willst, musst du dein Revier selbst vermessen. Das gilt sowohl für Navionics, als auch für Bluechart.
In den Communities ist teils schon ordentlich Kartenmaterial hinterlegt.
Meine Empfehlung als Garminista wären entweder ein gebrauchtes Echomap ab der Chirp-Serie oder ein neues Striker ab 7 Zoll, dazu den GT23 Geber. Im Falle eines Striker, das ja keine Kartenschacht hat, als GPS Hilfsmedium die Navionics Boating app auf dem Handy.
Mit dem Handy navigierst du zu aussichtsreichen Plätzen (Kanten, Berge), mit dem Striker untersuchst du die Stelle per Echolot, und zeichnest parallel dazu die reale Struktur auf.
Lowrance und Humminbird bieten die Möglichkeit des Kartografierens genau so, dort kann ich dir allerdings keine konkreten Tipps geben.
Tight Lines, Baumi


----------



## pollox2001 (28. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich bin gerade dabei, mich etwas näher mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, leider ist es so wie immer, man fängt klein an und will eigentlich nur.... und dann wird es doch wieder mehr und mehr, wer kennt das nicht.
Ich werde etwas weiter suchen und dann mal posten, was ich mir vorstellen könnte.

Gruß, Torsten


----------

